# Casting Alumilite Ribbon Pen Blanks



## knotandburl (Apr 16, 2018)

Hey everyone! I just added a new video to my YouTube on casting ribbon pen blanks. 

While it's not a complete "step by step" tutorial you should be able to grasp the basic process through the video. 

If you have any questions don't hesitate to comment on the video and I'll be sure to reply. 

[yt]bEcIzR4eUFg[/yt]


----------

